# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Harees Recipe.

## RAHEN

1 kilogram *Mutton* or *Beef*  25 grams *Basmati Rice*  50 grams *Wheat Grains* (chopped)  25 grams *Whole Green Pulse*  50 grams *Onions* (chopped)  3 tsp. *Black Peppers (Pisi Kaali Mirch)* (freshly ground)  1 tsp. *Garlic Paste (Pisa Lehsan)*  *Salt* (to taste)  *Cooking Oil* (as needed)  For best results, soak the wheat grains in water overnight. Strain them in the morning before preparing.Boil the rice and whole pulse in some water with salt. Fry onions in oil until golden brown and add the garlic paste. Stir for a minute then add the meat, salt and water and cook on low heat until well cooked. Take out the meat without broth from the pan and crush it with a hand crusher.  Put back the meat in the same broth along with the wheat and cook well. Then add the rice and pulse in the meat mixture along with the black pepper and cook further. Mix thoroughly with the help of a wooden spoon until the meat and grains are well mixed.   Seperately in a frying pan fry some sliced onion until brown and add the onions and oil to the hareesa.  *Serving Suggestions:* Serve hot with salad and  Chapati Roti


------------------------

*Harees   * 
 this is the original recipe...all others are variations...depending on one's choice.
*Ingredients (serves 6-8)*
500 g boneless lamb, cubed200 g harees (whole wheat), soaked overnight500 ml water50 g samen (ghee)1/4 tsp cinnamon powder1 tsp roasted cumin powdersalt and pepper to taste*Preparation*
Place the lamb, harees and water in a pan and cook on a low fire for app.      2 hours, stirring occasionally. Skim the froth.Blend the mixture by hand or using a food processor until a smooth paste      results, then transfer to a serving bowl.Melt the samen (ghee) and add the cinnamon, cumin and salt and pepper to      taste. Pour the mixture on top of the lamb and harees paste in the bowl and      serve.
-----------------------------------------


Harees = Wheat paste food


Ingredients:
3 tea cups of whole or half ground wheat
3 chicken breast
3 pairs of chicken gizzards
2 onions 1 big (grated/cut into tiny pieces) and
one small (sliced and shredded)
3 table spoons turmeric paste/puree
5 table spoons sugar
5 cups water
6 heaped tea spoons of ghee
2 tea spoons salt


Instructions:
Soak wheat and leave wheat in water for 3 hours. Boil wheat, chicken breast and big (grated) onion in 3 cups of water. Add 1 tea spoon of salt and keep cooking on low fire.
On another side of the cooker make sweet turmeric sauce. Cut chicken gizzards into small pieces and boil with 3 spoons of turmeric paste/puree in 1/2 cup of water, add a pinch of salt and 3 table spoons of sugar. Leave the sauce to cool.
Once wheat is thoroughly cooked, take out the chicken breast, they should also be well cooked by now to the point that they almost start to shred when you just touch them. Cut chicken breast into small pieces and shred well. Put the chicken back into the bowl of wheat and start to stir. By now the wheat you are cooking should have started turning into a thick paste. Add 2 to 3 spoons of ghee and keep stirring until the shredded chicken is evenly distributed. The heaviness or thickness of wheat paste should almost feel like dough when kneaded and ready for baking. If the paste is too hard add a little water. Once ready, take off from fire and cover the wheat paste.
On one side of cooker, take a small frying pen and fry the small (shredded) onion in 3 to 4 spoons of ghee. Keep stirring until onions turn red and crispy.

The turmeric sauce with pieces of chicken gizzards is served in one small bowl.
Deep fried onions with all the ghee are also poured into another bowl and put on the table (allow a few minutes to cool but not solidify)
Boko boko is served while still warm (not hot, you could end up badly burnt). One may choose to either eat it with the fried onions (where by one also adds the ghee that is with the onions) or one may choose to eat boko boko with the turmeric sauce.

----------


## Fairy

oh thanks Siso  :Big Grin: 

Mujhe tou thori mushkil lag rahi hai, mom ko dikhaungi shayed woh banalein kabhi  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

this is v.tiring sis...cause it takes much time...try to make urself...cause ur mom will get tired...it takes more than 5 hrs with preparation.

----------


## Fairy

Oh! :s

chalein dekhtey hein koun banata hai...thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

u r welcome... :Big Grin:

----------


## Sanghi

*Hi Rahen*

Good recipe and description. Do visit my blog at Sanghi's World Food Treat !! I have tagged you there.

----------


## Fevzi31

nice sharing..

----------


## Fevzi31

nice sharing...

----------

